# Nissan GT-R por Wald



## OoSKYLINEoO (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi All

Nissan GT-R Por Wald

No Comment Pic's Speak




























Good Luck


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Comment: Repost.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103908-wald-bodykit-r35.html

Thanks for playing.


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (Mar 18, 2007)

I do not know the existence of research subject does not appear anything.

Thank you for comment.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

What the heck does that mean?!?!

Someone needs to learn english and stop using a translator.


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Be nice.

He searched for the subject, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks sh+t uke:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Jesus!! those rear aches are cak,the rest is ok though but those rears look like Halfords specials .


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

stealth said:


> Jesus!! those rear aches are cak,the rest is ok though but those rears look like Halfords specials .


 :clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

The rear end looks good except for the red lights. Arches - still do not know yet.
As with anything and everything, perhaps the pictures just do not do it justice.
I will try to reserve judgement until I see it in person, as with the R35 and when 
it first surfaced. Even then I had the luxury at seeing it in the flesh at the Tokyo
Motor Show before it was all over the internet.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

I reckon it looks fantastic. Only a few things, the rear extended guards should be the same color as the body, and cover those damn holes for those guards. Side skirts should be rid of those ribs and wheels... well that is personal taste and i guess can be changed. 

Other than that, great! LOL.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

im liking it


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Addicted2Boost said:


> I reckon it looks fantastic. Only a few things, the rear extended guards should be the same color as the body, and cover those damn holes for those guards. Side skirts should be rid of those ribs and wheels... well that is personal taste and i guess can be changed.
> 
> Other than that, great! LOL.


Totally agree!

Bob


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
it's mazing one

thanks man


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

I like it although I agree with others about the arches being colour coded.


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

kicks ass... but they need to replace the wing


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

looks good,i hope someone can photoshop the color?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

silverzilla said:


> looks good,i hope someone can photoshop the color?


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

nice chop mate.


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Mitsu said:


> nice chop mate.


Agreed, 

I'll have the black one with white wheels please.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I bet it will look ten times better in real life than in the pictures.
I like it.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Then you need to have a look at the interiors Dude!
日産GT-Rウェブマガジン - GTR-WORLD.net​


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

wald = death of the R35 GTR


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

what wheels are they on the original picture?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Second pic would look better if the color of the gold wheels were toned down quite a bit ,they look to in your face and too bright ,otherwise ok.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

It gives the GTR a very Bentley/Jaguar look imo


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

stealth said:


> Second pic would look better if the color of the gold wheels were toned down quite a bit ,they look to in your face and too bright ,otherwise ok.


I think the main problem with the R35 is that pictures don't do it justice . . it's wide and curvy, something that doesn't come over in pictures . . for the PS , I made it in 20seconds, sorry guys, but never less wheels can change an entire car, as we see once again.


----------

